# Dog Licks



## willkat98 (Jan 11, 2006)

Okay, so this is not really a joke, but its the only place for this.

You ever here the saying "Why does a dog lick his b*lls?  Because he can!"

Well with that introduction check this out.  (Office Friendly, but creepy)

http://www.fazed.org/video/view/?id=119


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 11, 2006)

Chi Bill,
     Those are some awsome moves! I can't imagine being able to do even one of them. Great site!


----------



## willkat98 (Jan 11, 2006)

I showed my wife and asked her if she would sign up for lessons :)


----------



## Dutch (Jan 13, 2006)

As I watched that clip the one thing that kept running through my mind is "That poor girl looks half starved".  Me thinks we need to ship that gal some of our fine 'Que so she can put some meat on her bones.  :shock:


----------

